# Sick Dog and Baby Food...Need Help:(



## layla*mom (Nov 8, 2008)

I have a maltese, she is about 12 years. She was constipated with a bloated tummy for about 2 days, my vet finally instructed me to give her an enema which worked. She is fine today and doing great. She was on the new wet beneful food so he instructed me not to give her anymore of it and to feed baby food for the next couple of days. We always leave down dry food as well but since she doesn't have many teeth left she hardly bothers with it. Long story short I had no idea Gerber put Onion powder in their baby food-my vet never even told me anything about the onion powder. Tonight she ate half a jar of 6oz vegetable beef dinner and it contains onion powder. What have I done to my dog Anyone have experience with this? Do you think she will be ok, or is there something I can give her to flush her system?? I threw the other jars out so that this won't happen again but i'm devastated i've hurt my baby who just got over something else Please help my vet is not back in until Monday.


----------



## pat1950 (Sep 4, 2007)

Relax, your dog will be fine. Think about it, how much onion powder do you think they would put in baby food? It's minimal.They just put a tiny bit of the onion powder in the food to flavor it. They never spice up food for babies.I know you love your pup. My dogs hsve eaten onions before and I put it in everyhing I cook and they have gotten into plenty that they shouldn't have and they all are fine. I hope your fur baby gets better, I know how hard it is when they are sick they are like our children and dependent upon us for everything.Good Luck


----------



## layla*mom (Nov 8, 2008)

Pat-thank you so much for answering me, I'm just so stressed where she has been ill it scared the day lights out of me.


----------



## pat1950 (Sep 4, 2007)

Hey, I understand. Yesterday my pups got into my $80 bottle of glaucoma eye drops and devoured them.I called the manufacturer in Texas to see if they contained anything that would be toxic to the dogs. They were very nice and reassuring to me but I'm sure they thought I was a crazy lady from Connecticut calling them. Dogs were fine but I was a basket case worring about them. LOL


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

I agree with Pat. I doubt the amount of onion powder the put in the baby food will effect her. Just check your labels next time. How about feeding her boiled chicken and rice. That is a very bland diet and she may really like it. Add a teapsoon of plain pumpkin (not the pie spice) Pumpkin is high in fiber and should aid in keeping food moving through her system. I don't know her history so ask your vet first. 

Sending lots of positive thoughts for your fur baby.


----------



## layla*mom (Nov 8, 2008)

Hi Patt,
Thanks for the advice-I may give that a try instead. She is usually a healthy little girl but where she doesn't have teeth she doesn't really chew up her food and he thinks that is the main reason she became constipated. Her stomach blew up like a balloon we had a bad couple of nights. Not sure why it caused her to do that but perhaps her stomach had trouble digesting that food. I will definitely double check labels from now on-I googled to see what all baby food I could give her and was shocked to learn about the onion powder. He had suggested no food for 24 hours and then baby food for a couple of days. She is up bouncing around today and used the potty on her own during our walk. Thanks to you both for putting my mind at ease.

To the other pat, YIKES hope you are able to replace those eye drops and your babies are OK!


----------



## KarlKatzke (Oct 15, 2008)

Beneful is not the best food on the market either -- you might try a different brand of food. Beneful consistently flunks any food comparisons or reviews I've seen by nutritionists.


----------



## layla*mom (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks, is there anything you recommend? I hadn't really talked about a new food with the vet but had planned on calling him. She is just really picky and I couldn't get her to eat anything but that, but now that is out of the question. She was truly miserable from it.
Thanks-Amy


----------



## KarlKatzke (Oct 15, 2008)

Personally, I feed Innova dry kibble... the Natura brand foods (NOT to be confused with Nutro!) have led to a -drastic- improvement in the health of every dog that I've seen them fed to. Here's their website: http://www.naturapet.com/

from my experience, Beneful, the consumer (non-prescription) Hill's Science Diet, Ol' Roy and Purina Chow are all horrible. Eukanuba and Purina Pro Plan are decent. Innova, Solid Gold, and similar -- which are usually also priced similarly, i.e. more expensive -- are top of the line. Dogs who are picky with other foods typically love the more expensive foods. 

There's lots of other threads around here that talk about food reviews and how to read and look at food labels.


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

I feed Innova or Wellness brands (kibble). There are lots of excellent dog foods to choose from. My dogs love Innova canned food. Here is a couple of sites to check food.

www.dogaware.com

www.dogfoodproject.com/

Note, at the present time the 2nd link is not working. Try again later. It is a most informative site.


----------



## pat1950 (Sep 4, 2007)

I have an older min pin rescue that had bad teeth which i had removed. He has like four teeth left. I feed him Fromm'ssurf and turf, the kibble is super small so no need to really chew it and I put a little water on it when feeding. He gobbles it right down no teeth and all. pat


----------

